
Is flying an ultra-cheap airline worth it? - liareye
http://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/Is-flying-an-ultra-cheap-airline-worth-it-9173843.php
======
niftich
Some good analysis. I find that for me, flying as a mode of transportation is
never discretionary -- I need to get across the US in less-than-three-or-four
days to attend a multi-day event, business or leisure, so every other form of
transportation is out -- so to start every trip with a bad cross-continental
flight is a sure recipe for an awful time.

Luckily, I can afford a slightly higher economy fare in exchange for lowering
-- but not eliminating -- my risk of an unpleasant flight.

~~~
smacktoward
The problem is that there's no such thing as a pleasant flight these days, at
least if you're flying economy. The race to the bottom online fare comparisons
kicked off has led to things like baggage charges, tiny seats, etc. becoming
standard across all carriers.

